# first litter



## talchemist5 (Apr 2, 2011)

well my youngest doe Lucy had her litter today it seems.  she began pulling fur this morning and by lunch she was done.  i went and checked and the mound of fur in the nest was wriggling.  i will investigate the nest this afternoon and report back with count/size/pictures.  i am so happy.  i think that mary my second do should be 3 days from now since that is how long i waited to breed her.

i am so far glad that it means that Buck and the girls are healthy enough for litters...i was worried after last time was just 3 dead on the wire fetal giants(1 from Lucy/2 from Mary)


----------



## Ozark Daisy (Apr 4, 2011)

Congrats!
I just had my first litter last night.


----------



## talchemist5 (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't want to disturb them to much so I just peeked and counted. Seems 8 as I can tell, all squiggling well. Here is pic






I am worried right now. Tonight/tomorrow should be my second does litter and we just got through a huge lightning/rain storm. It isn't over yet either. Will she be ok?

Dontknow how either handle weather with kitts or pregnant.


----------



## talchemist5 (Apr 5, 2011)

now it looks like i have 9






its hard to count the little squiglers


----------



## DianeS (Apr 5, 2011)

Very cool!

Just keep the babies dry, the weather won't bother them in the nest as long as they're not getting rained on.


----------



## Citylife (Apr 5, 2011)

Just keep everyone dry and all should be fine.  A storm is not going to bother her to much.  Might actually help
Good luck


----------



## talchemist5 (Apr 5, 2011)

Seems everything went fine. I was really worries since the lightning was amazing. Still no litter for my second doe. Today was day 31 for her, Lucy was the morning of 31.

She is getting big like a melon right now.


----------

